# OSSABAW Island Hunters (Tips For The Ignorant )



## Swampfoxoutdoors (Aug 22, 2014)

I started a thread a few Years ago asking questions about Sapelo island and the thread has been somewhat helpful and popular. Now I would like to start one for Ossabaw island. Me and my buddy are wagering our hard earned points to go this year on the Feral Hog hunt. I have a few questions to ask everyone that has been.  

1) Who do I contact for boat ride to the Island?

2) How much does the ride cost?

3) Is their State ran transportation on the island like on               Sapelo Island quota hunts?

4) Is their a cooler on the island to put meat in?

5) Is their a bath house?

6) what is the closest Ramp on the Main land if one wanted to take their own boat. 

7) Anyone have photos of the Map of the Island showing the hunting spots.

8) Contact numbers for DNR rangers on the island?

9) Is their power on the island to charge phones/GPS/Flashlights?

10) Is their a limit on how much gear or what kind of gear you can pack on the boat? 



If anyone has Photos of Ossabaw island from previous hunts please share them. I plan on taking a number of photos while down their this year and sharing them on here.


----------



## Designasaurus (Aug 27, 2014)

(1)  Kilkenny Marina provides ferry services to the island - if you get drawn they will mail you a flyer with costs/contact info.
(2)  Last time I went it was $75 round trip
(3) The state provides rides from camp to the hunting spots via truck pulled wagons.  They were recently upgraded - the best return on your tax dollars you can get IMO.
(4) There are hog & deer coolers for use on the hunts.  Typically you are limited to 2 animals in the cooler - you will need to deal with the additional animals if you get more than 2.
(5)  There is a new bathroom/bathhouse with separate toilet/shower facilities - very nice.  Supposedly there is hot water although it wasn't working for me last time I was there.
(6) Not sure - you can launch your own boat from Kilkenny for a fee.
(7)  I think there is a map on one of the threads here on GON.
(8)  No idea?
(9)  Yes the new building has shelves with multiple outlets for charging phones - very nice.
(10)  Many groups bring a LOT of stuff- enough to fill several pickup beds.  I am sure that there is a limit but I think you can bring about everything you are willing to carry on/off the island.


----------



## mattech (Aug 27, 2014)

Me and a few buddies put in for the February hunt at ossabow as well. Hopefully will see you there.


----------



## tlee22 (Aug 27, 2014)

Swampfoxoutdoor,

Check out this article http://www.gon.com/article.php?id=3638&cid=158   Talks a lot about the hunt.  I would love to give you a few spots. I am taking both of my nephews on the Adult/ Child hunt.  I am trying to get them both on a large boar on the hunt since neither has killed one.   I was able to scout a good bit last Feb during the pig hunt so I am hope they will both luck up.  When I get back I will PM you were you want to be.  I know they have burned some of the island so a lot places won't be the same.  It is a great place to hunt and can't wait to go back even if I don't get to carry a gun.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Aug 27, 2014)

mattech said:


> Me and a few buddies put in for the February hunt at ossabow as well. Hopefully will see you there.



x 2


----------



## Swampfoxoutdoors (Sep 2, 2014)

I was chosen for OSSABAW ISLAND (2ND HUNT) on 02/19/2015 uptil 02/21/2015. So was my good friend. 

Any body else going to be down their the same time as us?


----------



## mattech (Sep 2, 2014)

Yup, I will be there in February with a friend and. Couple family members.


----------



## mattech (Sep 2, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing you again. You taking the Glock again?


----------



## ktc286 (Sep 2, 2014)

My group of 4 will be on the Feb hunt also.  First time to Ossabaw for us.  We have hunted Sapelo for many years but wanted to try something different.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Sep 2, 2014)

can't wait to freeze. It will be cold.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Sep 3, 2014)

Killkenny's is first come first serve. 22' boat, $75 per person.


----------



## Swampfoxoutdoors (Sep 4, 2014)

mattech said:


> Looking forward to seeing you again. You taking the Glock again?



I thought about it but probably will show my Ruger 41 magnum Blackhawk some love and take it. Or I may bring both. lol


----------



## Swampfoxoutdoors (Sep 4, 2014)

*Kilkenny Marina INFORMATION *


*Website *http://www.kilkennymarina.com/contact-us.html

*Phone Number* _(912)-727-2215_

*Email* kilkennymarina@yahoo.com

I called and talked with a guy at the Marina. The guy was very nice and helpful. I asked him a few questions and I will list them below.

1- How much does it cost? 

     - $75.00 (Cash I am assuming) round trip


2- How much gear can you bring?

     - He said everything including the kitchen sink is fine
        with them, But remember you will be the one         
        loading and unloading everything and he said you      
         will handle your gear a estimated 11 times from    
        your house to the island. 


3- How do you like for people to pack their gear?

      - He said the heavy duty roll around trash cans   
         seemed to be the best idea. 


4- What type of boat do you use?

      - He said they have 3 Boats. (2) 20' center console 
        boats and (1) 22' cost guard approved pontoon boat.


5- Do you operate on a hourly schedule?

      - No, first come first serve and they try to get a few  
        people (2-6) per trip. 


6- Boat drive time to island?

     - 30min


7-  Can we come down on Monday before the hunt and go   
      to the island? 

 - *NO! GA DNR WILL NOT allow anyone on the island   
        before TUESDAY AT NOON. *


8- Do you mail out a letter to all the quota hunt   
     recipients?

     - YES, you will get the letter in the mail 3-4 weeks   
        before your schedule hunt.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Sep 4, 2014)

Also they will pick you up whenever you want to go back, have your stuff on the dock and then call them. Daytime only.
he also said there are people that camp in the parking lot the night before to get there early.


----------



## Biggeer (Sep 7, 2014)

I got drawn also and have never been. Does anyone recommend bringing a climber or do most folks just hunt from a ground blind?


----------



## Designasaurus (Sep 11, 2014)

Forget the climber - use the space for a cart... The only time I have seen climbers put to good use is on the edge of marsh where you can see out into the marsh.


----------



## TC915 (Sep 11, 2014)

Noticed one question was unanswered. I went last year & never deleted the dnr phone #'s from my phone just incase I got drawn this year. Anyhow here's the two #'s I got last year, 404 # is for the ATL office & the 912 # is the island GW. Calling either one will get ya any island specific info ya need.

Ossabaw DNR   404-985-6868
Ossabaw WMA  912-262-3173


----------



## Semi-Pro (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## CharrDad (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks for posing the questions swampfoxoutdoors. I was selected for the first firearms hunt (Oct 9-11), and had many of the same questions as you. If you don't mind, I'll add a few more to list:

(1) Should I take a climber, or plan to hunt from the ground?
(2) How should I go about selecting a good hunt zone? Are certain areas of the island better than others? Better terrain to look for such as wetland, savannah's, hammocks?
(3) If looking for mast, what kind of trees am I searching for?
(4) Will a therma-cell (or two) do the trick or do I need to plan for head nets, speciality clothing etc, to keep the bugs at bay?
(5) Should I be hunting the tides? Do the deer/hogs move with the tides?
(6) Any other random advise for a island newbie?

Certainly looking forward to any responses. Thanks in advance, and I hope to see some of you folks on the island.


----------



## tlee22 (Sep 16, 2014)

(1) Should I take a climber, or plan to hunt from the ground? 
I just hunt from the ground but that is your call.  Lots of walking is what it really takes. 
 (2) How should I go about selecting a good hunt zone? Are certain areas of the island better than others? Better terrain to look for such as wetland, savannah's, hammocks?  
Marshes are always good.  Don't cross any water!!!  I thing the island has about 1,000 gators with some being over 13 ft long and over 800lbs.  They will still be out in OCT.  
 (3) If looking for mast, what kind of trees am I searching for? 
the oak trees there should be dropping around the time you are their.  Any oak groves should have game in them.    
 (4) Will a therma-cell (or two) do the trick or do I need to plan for head nets, speciality clothing etc, to keep the bugs at bay?
I would just use skin so soft bug replant.  The nats are really bad.  We had a few leave after the first day because the nats were so bad.  

 (5) Should I be hunting the tides? Do the deer/hogs move with the tides?
I would hunt the tides if you are hunting near the marsh.  I think the tides affect the pigs more then they do the deers.  

 (6) Any other random advise for a island newbie?
Watch out for rattle snakes.  Make sure you take a cart to drag your game out.  Prepare yourself to hunt in some hot weather.  Don't be scare to jump from one area to another or hunt the walk in area.  I have seen some nice island bucks come out of that area.  pack as light as you can since you have to carry your gear in and off of boats and up and down docks.  The DNR are great guys there and will help in any way they can.


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Sep 16, 2014)

CharrDad said:


> Thanks for posing the questions swampfoxoutdoors. I was selected for the first firearms hunt (Oct 9-11), and had many of the same questions as you. If you don't mind, I'll add a few more to list:
> 
> (1) Should I take a climber, or plan to hunt from the ground?
> (2) How should I go about selecting a good hunt zone? Are certain areas of the island better than others? Better terrain to look for such as wetland, savannah's, hammocks?
> ...


I'll see you there!


----------



## CharrDad (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks for the detailed responses tlee22. One quick follow up question; you suggested that you prefer to hunt from the ground and that you walk a lot. Are you suggesting that it takes a lot of time/walking to find a good spot, or rather that you are spotting/stalking and therefore staying on the move? I love the idea of not hauling around a climber in the Oct heat, just trying to understand the tactical options available to me.


----------



## tlee22 (Sep 17, 2014)

CharrDad I stalk and walk a lot at a slow speed.  I always walk with the wind in my favor.  These pigs are blind as a bat but they can smell you from a mile away.  The only time I will really stop and sit is if I run into a genetic trail or something that looks good.  I hope this answers your questions.


----------



## CharrDad (Sep 17, 2014)

It sure does, thanks a bunch! Good luck on the adult/child hunt.


----------



## Swampfoxoutdoors (Sep 22, 2014)

On Sapelo island we took climbers and we all killed our limit plus hogs. I did see alot of guy sitting on the ground and most if not all of them on our trailer did not see anything or kill anything. 

And I know some guys are saying they walk and stalk which I highly suggest you NOT doing. For one reason the DNR ranger on the island specifically ask people to not do that. Second you are not on the island alone. Their are 75 other people on the island some experienced hunters and some that do not have a clue and can be trigger happy. On our last trip to Sapelo island I had to get very very ugly with 2 men trying to work up a hog with a 22" machete. They almost cut my but cheek and thigh off and slung blood and guts all over me. These guys had to be the Dumbest people in the state of Georgia.  Now imagine those same people walking around with a 30-06 while your "Stalking". I can assure you that noting good will come of it. And you have got to remember some people get slop drunk in camp the night before the hunt. So how sober they are the next morning while hunting is questionable. I wish the state did not allow any drinking at all on the island. 

So in other words take a climber and scout and find a good place to hunt. Wear some good orange and watch who is hunting around you and make sure they are not slop drunk.


----------



## snuffy (Sep 22, 2014)

Swampfoxoutdoors said:


> On Sapelo island we took climbers and we all killed our limit plus hogs. I did see alot of guy sitting on the ground and most if not all of them on our trailer did not see anything or kill anything.
> 
> And I know some guys are saying they walk and stalk which I highly suggest you NOT doing. For one reason the DNR ranger on the island specifically ask people to not do that. Second you are not on the island alone. Their are 75 other people on the island some experienced hunters and some that do not have a clue and can be trigger happy. On our last trip to Sapelo island I had to get very very ugly with 2 men trying to work up a hog with a 22" machete. They almost cut my but cheek and thigh off and slung blood and guts all over me. These guys had to be the Dumbest people in the state of Georgia.  Now imagine those same people walking around with a 30-06 while your "Stalking". I can assure you that noting good will come of it. And you have got to remember some people get slop drunk in camp the night before the hunt. So how sober they are the next morning while hunting is questionable. I wish the state did not allow any drinking at all on the island.
> 
> So in other words take a climber and scout and find a good place to hunt. Wear some good orange and watch who is hunting around you and make sure they are not slop drunk.



I have only been on the Ossabaw P/W hunts, but have been on three of them. I have never seen this. Also never been to Sapelo.  Most of the hunters stay in their area. Never seen anyone drunk anywhere on the island. Maybe we have just been lucky. We always hunt on the ground.



We are going again this your and I won't be carrying a stand.


----------



## tlee22 (Sep 22, 2014)

snuffy said:


> I have only been on the Ossabaw P/W hunts, but have been on three of them. I have never seen this. Also never been to Sapelo.  Most of the hunters stay in their area. Never seen anyone drunk anywhere on the island. Maybe we have just been lucky. We always hunt on the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> We are going again this your and I won't be carrying a stand.



Same here with Snuffy.  I have never had a problem with someone getting in my area on an Ossabaw hunt and I have been going for years.  They have a very detail map with boundary of the area you will be hunting.  Most of the area have marsh or water or some type of land mark that would keep you from walking into someone else area.  

The DNR does a good job talking with everyone before they get on the trailer to make sure no one smells drunk.   

I hunted from a climber the first year I ever hunted Ossabaw.  The first day I hunted from it after that I left it in camp the rest of the week.  On the Feb pig hunt last year out of the 43 hunters that showed up I only saw 1 guy that brought a climber.  On the deer hunts I would say 1 out 4 hunters will bring a climber.  If your not sure if you want to bring one or not I would say go ahead and bring one just in case.


----------



## CharrDad (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks tlee22. Sounds like a climber is totally optional. I'll have to let the total packing weight/bulk determine whether or not I try to bring it along for the trip.

Concerning the other comments about booze and hunting  - I've heard nothing but great things about the staff at Ossabaw and the professionalism of both the LEO's and the hunters in general. I'm counting on a great trip!! Hope to see some of you guys there.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Sep 26, 2014)

I was at Sapelo last year as well. And I agree there was excessive drinking and cussing and drunkeness till about 3 am. on 2 nights, Wardens were no were to be seen. Also saw the guys hacking up a hog with a machete.


----------



## Biggeer (Sep 26, 2014)

I got drawn for the Nov archery hunt and am going solo. I've never been before, but I'm looking forward to it. 

Assuming I'm lucky enough to harvest a hog or deer, do you think another group would take the meat? I'd prefer to donate it to someone who wants some extra venison rather than me having to lug it off the island solo. Thoughts appreciated?


----------



## trhankinson (Oct 5, 2014)

snuffy said:


> We are going again this your and I won't be carrying a stand.



I will see ya there!!!


----------



## snuffy (Oct 6, 2014)

trhankinson said:


> I will see ya there!!!



Looking forward to it.


----------



## tlee22 (Oct 6, 2014)

snuffy said:


> Looking forward to it.



Snuffy, 
trhankinson,  
Make sure you stop by and say hello.  I will be with my dad(clipper) there on the PW hunt.  It will be nice to be back on the island in a month.


----------



## snuffy (Oct 6, 2014)

If you see these two shady characters say hello. It is my son and I on Ossabaw in 2009


----------



## SakoL61R (Oct 7, 2014)

I know it's a bit of a hoof from the camp, but Harry Hammock seems to have quite a few hogs most all the time I'm over it in the skytruck.
I'll prolly be out this Thursday (9th) around noonish.  I'll slow way down around the camping area.  (above 500')


----------



## Boar Hunter (Oct 8, 2014)

*Hunting Ossabaw Island*

I have hunted Ossabaw several times and it is a very fun hunt.  To me, all of the coastal islands are magical places.  I hunted all of them, except Cumberland, with my lifelong friend. Sadly my friend and hunting partner of 40 years passed away on July 25th.  I have so many memories and photos of the hunts.  I don't know if I'll ever be able to return to the islands, at least not for a while.  It just won't be the same.  Enough of that, here are my suggestions for a fun and comfortable hunt:

Take a cot or inflatable bed.  You can't hunt effectively if you can't sleep.

Leave the alcohol alone, at least until the last night after the hunt.  Nobody wants to hear your loud voice bragging about all your deer kills all night.

Do take a climbing stand.  If you don't, you will severely limit where you can hunt and the bugs will tear you up.

Take a thermacell and plenty of refills. Especially for the early hunts.  It will become a life support system, trust me on this.

Pick your area and DO NOT walk around!  Even in your own area.  Scout it, find some stand sites and hunt them.

Leave the stupid cell phone at camp.  

Take light weight rain gear.

I suggest packing food and staying out all day.  You don't have to sit on the stand all day, but the rides take up a lot of time.  

Take plenty of food.  Freeze precooked meats, stews, chili, etc.  This will make meal preparation faster and easier.  Take some extra canned food for reserve, you don't want to run out.

Take bottled water to drink.

Have a great trip!


----------



## SakoL61R (Oct 9, 2014)

Campground looked packed this afternoon on the flyby.  Good luck to all!


----------



## nick220 (Oct 12, 2014)

I just got back from the first gun hunt on ossabaw island and had a great time. There were like 76 hunters and approximately 76 deer were killed. There were not that many hogs killed maybe 30. I only shot on spike and my father shot two small does. three other people in our group did not get a deer or hog. I did not see as many deer like I use to since I have been going for sixteen years. Part of the problem was the weather, 90 degrees with a full moon. 

my personal opinion and some others on the island, they are shooting more than hogs since we found a lot of old deer, hogs carcasses right off of the road and in the woods.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Oct 12, 2014)

nick220 said:


> I just got back from the first gun hunt on ossabaw island and had a great time. There were like 76 hunters and approximately 76 deer were killed. There were not that many hogs killed maybe 30. I only shot on spike and my father shot two small does. three other people in our group did not get a deer or hog. I did not see as many deer like I use to since I have been going for sixteen years. Part of the problem was the weather, 90 degrees with a full moon.
> 
> my personal opinion and some others on the island, they are shooting more than hogs since we found a lot of old deer, hogs carcasses right off of the road and in the woods.


I dont have the final harvest numbers yet but yall did way better than we did on Sapelo. I dont think we got more than 15 deer on the whole hunt!


----------



## Thunderbeard (Oct 13, 2014)

My nephew, cousin and I had a great time we ended up with four deer and two hogs. It was hot and moon full.


----------



## RickyB (Oct 13, 2014)

For my first time to the island I had a great hunt and ended up with a spike and a 4pt. I was a little disappointed that I never saw a hog but I did hear them one morning out in the marsh. Guess I should have moved my stand on the marsh from what I was told to see hogs. Ill save that for next go round

Going solo was actually a good thing, I mingled around and got to meet a lot of good folks on this trip. Also ran into a friend I haven't seen in a long time.

With my limit filled on deer I decided to leave early Saturday morning and suggested my spot to two new friends, Danial and his father. My only regret is that I should had left them my phone number so they could call me to tell me if they got a deer or hog or not. If either of you see this message please PM me and let me know how you did. I saw multiple deer on every sit in that spot.


----------



## snuffy (Oct 14, 2014)

Anyone taking fishing gear?

We plan to.


----------



## RickyB (Oct 14, 2014)

I took mine but never did fish. Talked to some others that did fish and they said they caught whiting and croaker.


----------



## snuffy (Oct 14, 2014)

RickyB said:


> I took mine but never did fish. Talked to some others that did fish and they said they caught whiting and croaker.



Last time we were on the island we caught whiting, corker and a few trout. This time I will have oil and frying pan.


----------



## tlee22 (Oct 14, 2014)

I am bring my boat and planning to do some red fishing before the hunt.


----------



## RickyB (Oct 14, 2014)

One guy brought a cast net for shrimp but said they were all small. "Cocktail shrimp size"

We had a full moon and tides were strong. Hopefully you're on the island when its better.


----------



## snuffy (Oct 14, 2014)

RickyB said:


> One guy brought a cast net for shrimp but said they were all small. "Cocktail shrimp size"
> 
> We had a full moon and tides were strong. Hopefully you're on the island when its better.



Ones we caught were small also. We used some of them for bait.


----------



## nick220 (Oct 16, 2014)

We went fishing and did not catch anything. We did not have enough time to fish because you have to go into the wood at two clock. It was barely enough time to make lunch and rest for thirty minutes and you are right back in the woods.  I wish we went into the woods like three to three thirty since it was so CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored hot.


----------



## snuffy (Oct 16, 2014)

nick220 said:


> We went fishing and did not catch anything. We did not have enough time to fish because you have to go into the wood at two clock. It was barely enough time to make lunch and rest for thirty minutes and you are right back in the woods.  I wish we went into the woods like three to three thirty since it was so CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored hot.



They don't give you enough time for lunch. And when you get back from the evening hunt, fix something to eat it is time to go to bed to do it all over the next day.
We only hunted one evening. Stayed in camp, took naps and fished.

Its all about having a good time


----------



## Wlcmore (Oct 18, 2014)

Do you guys pack in all your water or can you fill bottles on the island. My first hunt next week. Thanks


----------



## RickyB (Oct 18, 2014)

Bring you own water, the Island water sucks!

Being my first time on the island I thought I was going to be smart and bought and froze a bunch of 1 gallon Crystal spring water jugs and put them into two coolers. "Dont forget to let some of the water out before you freeze them" If I needed more drinking water I just left a jug out of the cooler.

I arrived on a Tuesday and still had cold food and partially frozen ice jugs Saturday morning when I went to leave. The only issue was with two deer it filled a 48qt cooler to the top with meat so out with the ice jugs. The second cooler had the remainder of my food. "Brought too much to eat" 

With your meat hanging in the cooler it'll be good and cold you wont have to have ice it again until you get back to KillKenny marina. Just don't take it out of the cooler till you're ready to get on the boat at the dock. Then buy your bag ice for your trip home at the marina.


----------



## papachaz (Oct 24, 2014)

Semi-Pro said:


> Also they will pick you up whenever you want to go back, have your stuff on the dock and then call them. Daytime only.
> he also said there are people that camp in the parking lot the night before to get there early.



he's not kidding about this either! and the estimate for handling your gear is about right too, unless you're first one there and carry everything down to the dock where the boat loads, you'll pick it up and move it several times. The rolling trash cans is a great idea, although last time we were there a guy had one full and strapped a couple of deer stands on top of one and almost dumped the whole thing in the water trying to get back on the boat coming home......

if you're going warm weather, carry a thermocell and DEET as strong as you can stand


----------



## trhankinson (Oct 30, 2014)

packing up to head down to Savannah monday!  Looks like good weather except for a chance of rain thursday.


----------



## tlee22 (Nov 3, 2014)

Looks like the chance of rain is gone.  I just hope it does not get hot....  sounds like we will have a high tide.  I got everything packed and ready.  Can't wait to get over there.  I going to vote in the morning and then make the 5 hour ride to kilkenney marine.  Hope everyone gets there safe.


----------



## snuffy (Nov 3, 2014)

We are heading out Wednesday morning. Will probably be the last ones on the island.


----------



## jkp (Nov 3, 2014)

You may not be the last one snuffy, depends on how long we mess around getting packed tomorrow ourselves.  Everyone be safe on the drive down and hope to see ya'll on Wed. maybe the cold front will get the critters moving.


----------



## trhankinson (Nov 4, 2014)

Just about to leave the Waffle House and head to the marina.


----------



## trhankinson (Nov 6, 2014)

Day one of the PW hunt is in the books.   Met some good people so far and eneryone seems to be enjoying themselves.   There are about 60 hunters here and today was kinda slow in my opinion.   About 20 deer were killed and only 4 hogs


----------



## jkp (Nov 8, 2014)

Made it back from the island, here is the sorry animal count as of 1215 today 38deer and 11hogs, worst P/W sucess posted full moon and heat killed the animal movement.  I missed a great buck (hang-fire) my story and I'm sticking to it, partner got a doe, sow, and another sow we didn't recover before the truck came.  We had a great time as usual and met some great people including some members.  Snuffy and Tlee22 it was great to meet you, and hope you made it home safe.  Now we have to wait till Feb. to make up for the lack of meat.
j


----------



## snuffy (Nov 10, 2014)

jkp said:


> Made it back from the island, here is the sorry animal count as of 1215 today 38deer and 11hogs, worst P/W sucess posted full moon and heat killed the animal movement.  I missed a great buck (hang-fire) my story and I'm sticking to it, partner got a doe, sow, and another sow we didn't recover before the truck came.  We had a great time as usual and met some great people including some members.  Snuffy and Tlee22 it was great to meet you, and hope you made it home safe.  Now we have to wait till Nov. to make up for the lack of meat.
> j



It was great to met Y'all also. 
See you again in a couple years


----------



## tlee22 (Nov 10, 2014)

Snuffy,
Jkp,

It was nice meeting both of you. It was fore sure the tuff's hunt I have ever been on while at Ossabaw.  I was lucky enough to kill 2 pigs a 80lbs & 100lbs. I shot one other that I could never find.  Hope to see you both in a couple of years.


----------



## snuffy (Nov 10, 2014)

tlee22 said:


> Snuffy,
> Jkp,
> 
> It was nice meeting both of you. It was fore sure the tuff's hunt I have ever been on while at Ossabaw.  I was lucky enough to kill 2 pigs a 80lbs & 100lbs. I shot one other that I could never find.  Hope to see you both in a couple of years.



Was great meeting you also. Two years it too long.
We need to do the Piedmont P/W hunt next year?


----------



## snuffy (Nov 11, 2014)

Hunt Ossabaw for three days and don't see a deer and then this morning hit one on my bike on the way to work.

Luckily I was only doing about 40 and she just hit my crash bar and foot peg.

Went back to look for her and didn't see her. Maybe she will be ok.


----------



## jkp (Nov 11, 2014)

Snuffy,
Glad you are O.K. hope the bike is.  I hit a dove with my knee at 60 and it almost killed me, I can't imagine hitting a deer.  Be safe.
J

p.s. might have to do the PW piedmont, we'll see what the year brings.


----------



## tlee22 (Nov 13, 2014)

Snuffy that could have turn out real bad.  Glad you are ok.  I have never hunted piedmont before so y'all would have to show me where to go.  I have heard that it is a pretty big park.


----------



## kelbro (Dec 18, 2014)

My son and I will be there in February.  The nats are not as bad in the late winter hunts.  The people I have seen bring climbers have generally done pretty well, but they seemed to know where they wanted to hunt, (in places climbers worked).  I haven't brought one in 5 trips to the island, but every year I have seen places I thought, 'if I just had a climber".  If you get good info on a place to hunt, and there are some great places, plan to get there early, best to arrange a private boat, there will a half dozen at least at the island dock long before the Kilkenny boats leave the shore.


----------



## Swampfoxoutdoors (Feb 9, 2015)

Me and my buddy will be heading down Tuesday Morning (Feb 17 2015) for the Hog hunt. Any body else going?


----------



## snuffy (Feb 10, 2015)

Swampfoxoutdoors said:


> Me and my buddy will be heading down Tuesday Morning (Feb 17 2015) for the Hog hunt. Any body else going?



Good luck and take lots of pictures.


----------



## Chaphe (Feb 10, 2019)

This seems to be an old thread (2104) but,  I’m heading down for the Hog hunt this week and wondering if any of this information has any significant changes in the last 5 years?


----------



## tlee22 (Feb 11, 2019)

No really.  Everything is about the same.  Good luck


----------



## au7126 (Mar 12, 2019)

Any updates on hunter success


----------



## Bobby Linton (Oct 9, 2019)

Called the marina today.  First come first serve taxi to the island. Price is now $85.  Good luck to everyone going this October 24-26/2019, hope to meet some of you.


----------



## Mark R (Oct 10, 2019)

they used to send me a letter . I wonder what they charging to put my boat in now ? I may be goin to the alternative route .


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Oct 18, 2020)

What, may I ask, is "the alternative route"?


----------



## Mac (Oct 18, 2020)

I did go go back far enough to see the post, but I figure after one of the storms it washed out some of the roads so they had to close a few areas and change the drop off routes?

We are headed down for the youth hunt during Thanksgiving.  I have not been in a few years and my son never has.  Looking forward to showing him around.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Oct 18, 2020)

Mac said:


> I did go go back far enough to see the post, but I figure after one of the storms it washed out some of the roads so they had to close a few areas and change the drop of routes?
> 
> We are headed down for the youth hunt during Thanksgiving.  I have not been in a few years and my son never has.  Looking forward to showing him around.


Thanks Mac! Hope you and your Son have a good time! If you remember, I'd sure appreciate some updated info!


----------



## Mac (Oct 18, 2020)

one shot you going this year?


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Oct 18, 2020)

Mac said:


> one shot you going this year?


Yep...didn't hunt at all last year.  Doing Sapelo in December and Ossabaw in February


----------



## Mac (Nov 13, 2020)

I will post an update when we return.  Pigs will be our focus.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Nov 13, 2020)

Mac said:


> I will post an update when we return.  Pigs will be our focus.


I'll be looking forward to it!  Hope you and your son have a GREAT trip!


----------



## eavega (Jan 25, 2021)

Hey @one_shot_no_mor just got back from the January hunt on Ossabaw.  Absolutely a great hunt!  Pigs everywhere, just be ready to use up some shoe leather.  I think I walked 10 miles every day of the hunt, and I only hunted all day on Thursday.  Friday and Saturday I spent the afternoon skinning and quartering hogs.
-Eric


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Jan 25, 2021)

eavega said:


> Hey @one_shot_no_mor just got back from the January hunt on Ossabaw.  Absolutely a great hunt!  Pigs everywhere, just be ready to use up some shoe leather.  I think I walked 10 miles every day of the hunt, and I only hunted all day on Thursday.  Friday and Saturday I spent the afternoon skinning and quartering hogs.
> -Eric


Did you take the boat out of Kilkenny? How many pigs did you get?


----------



## eavega (Jan 26, 2021)

one_shot_no_mor said:


> Did you take the boat out of Kilkenny? How many pigs did you get?


Yep, took the boat out of Kilkenny.  We had 4 groups total of 7 hunters.  Two groups arrived on the island on Wednesday (my hunting buddy and I, and another two guys that were camping together) while the other two groups arrived on the island on Tuesday.  There was no wait for a boat.  You pay your money ($85), they take down your name, give you the process to getting back off the island, then you are allowed to back your vehicle right to the dock, unload your vehicle and load it onto the boat  Mind you there is a good 20 foot or so elevation difference between where you can park your vehicle and where you load your stuff onto the boat.  The ramp is a doozy.  You park your vehicle in another lot, and they take you to the island.
I shot two hogs on the first day, a sow I wasn't able to recover, and later on a boar.  My buddy saw a sounder of 3 decent sized pigs, but wasn't able to get a shot.  The second day it rained but I still went out and shot two boar that were feeding together out in a marsh.  At that point I was done shooting pigs, but my hunting buddy had not yet so I went out on the third day with him.  We saw a sounder of 4 pigs feeding along a marsh and had a miscommunication resulting in no pigs taken, and a little while later we saw 2 more which did not present a shot.
On Sunday my buddy and I got up at about first light, had breakfast, and had camp broken down and packed up by 10.  Kilkenny had a boat at the dock for us and another party by 11.  We got two groups loaded onto the one boat and were back at the marina by 11:30.  The other guys helped us get all the gear off the boat, and we were on our way home before noon.  
Long story short, we saw pigs every day in the two areas we were hunting, and I went home with about 100 Lbs of pork.  Kilkenny provided the transport as advertised, and everyone had a great time.

-E


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Jan 26, 2021)

eavega said:


> Yep, took the boat out of Kilkenny.  We had 4 groups total of 7 hunters.  Two groups arrived on the island on Wednesday (my hunting buddy and I, and another two guys that were camping together) while the other two groups arrived on the island on Tuesday.  There was no wait for a boat.  You pay your money ($85), they take down your name, give you the process to getting back off the island, then you are allowed to back your vehicle right to the dock, unload your vehicle and load it onto the boat  Mind you there is a good 20 foot or so elevation difference between where you can park your vehicle and where you load your stuff onto the boat.  The ramp is a doozy.  You park your vehicle in another lot, and they take you to the island.
> I shot two hogs on the first day, a sow I wasn't able to recover, and later on a boar.  My buddy saw a sounder of 3 decent sized pigs, but wasn't able to get a shot.  The second day it rained but I still went out and shot two boar that were feeding together out in a marsh.  At that point I was done shooting pigs, but my hunting buddy had not yet so I went out on the third day with him.  We saw a sounder of 4 pigs feeding along a marsh and had a miscommunication resulting in no pigs taken, and a little while later we saw 2 more which did not present a shot.
> On Sunday my buddy and I got up at about first light, had breakfast, and had camp broken down and packed up by 10.  Kilkenny had a boat at the dock for us and another party by 11.  We got two groups loaded onto the one boat and were back at the marina by 11:30.  The other guys helped us get all the gear off the boat, and we were on our way home before noon.
> Long story short, we saw pigs every day in the two areas we were hunting, and I went home with about 100 Lbs of pork.  Kilkenny provided the transport as advertised, and everyone had a great time.
> ...


WOW!!  Thanks for all the info!  Food for thought for a 63 year old fat man travelling alone...


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Jan 27, 2021)

eavega said:


> Yep, took the boat out of Kilkenny.  We had 4 groups total of 7 hunters.  Two groups arrived on the island on Wednesday (my hunting buddy and I, and another two guys that were camping together) while the other two groups arrived on the island on Tuesday.  There was no wait for a boat.  You pay your money ($85), they take down your name, give you the process to getting back off the island, then you are allowed to back your vehicle right to the dock, unload your vehicle and load it onto the boat  Mind you there is a good 20 foot or so elevation difference between where you can park your vehicle and where you load your stuff onto the boat.  The ramp is a doozy.  You park your vehicle in another lot, and they take you to the island.
> I shot two hogs on the first day, a sow I wasn't able to recover, and later on a boar.  My buddy saw a sounder of 3 decent sized pigs, but wasn't able to get a shot.  The second day it rained but I still went out and shot two boar that were feeding together out in a marsh.  At that point I was done shooting pigs, but my hunting buddy had not yet so I went out on the third day with him.  We saw a sounder of 4 pigs feeding along a marsh and had a miscommunication resulting in no pigs taken, and a little while later we saw 2 more which did not present a shot.
> On Sunday my buddy and I got up at about first light, had breakfast, and had camp broken down and packed up by 10.  Kilkenny had a boat at the dock for us and another party by 11.  We got two groups loaded onto the one boat and were back at the marina by 11:30.  The other guys helped us get all the gear off the boat, and we were on our way home before noon.
> Long story short, we saw pigs every day in the two areas we were hunting, and I went home with about 100 Lbs of pork.  Kilkenny provided the transport as advertised, and everyone had a great time.
> ...


Did you need waders to retrieve pigs from the marsh?


----------



## eavega (Jan 27, 2021)

one_shot_no_mor said:


> Did you need waders to retrieve pigs from the marsh?


Not on that marsh, it was fairly solid.  I figured the pigs were not sinking in mud, so it was okay.  THAT BEING SAID, as someone else has noted previously, if you see water, don't try to cross it!  I made that mistake at one point in the hunt.  I had knee-high muck boots on and thats the only reason I came back with two boots from that particular bad decision.
-E


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jan 30, 2021)

one_shot_no_mor said:


> WOW!!  Thanks for all the info!  Food for thought for a 63 year old fat man travelling alone...


I was Eric's hunting buddy on this trip and I actually shot but missed the pigs twice (I am going to rezero that gun) and I am 68 years old so you being 63 can do it too. Just take your time dragging the hogs out because it is a lot of work(use a carry buggy or a plastic sled).


----------

